
Engineered yeast produce the active ingredients of marijuana better than plants - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/yeast-weed-marijuana-thc-cbd-canabidiol-tetrahydrocannabinol-genetic-engineering/
======
LionBlack8
I personally do support cbd use for medical purpose. Just to get high - nope!
I have a friend who has a marijuana medical card and smokes weed for medical
condition. Before that he was taking anti-anxiety meds that had multiple side
effects making him feel like a zombie. Another friend uses CBD oil by
[https://www.vitalityhealthcbd.com/](https://www.vitalityhealthcbd.com/) and
he swears by it

